# Solved: Wireless Printer PC->Mac?



## fastfalco382 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, I own a Windows XP Professional with a HP Photosmart C4180 and Linksys Wireless-G Router attached to it directly, as well as a Macbook. I was wondering if there was any way to make wireless printing work via the router or anything so I could print stuff from my mac on the printer attached to my PC? I googled around but there wasn't really anywhere that could outline the basics of how to begin with this kind of stuff. Help? Thanks


----------



## Marvfour (Mar 15, 2010)

It's a lot simpler if you can connect the printer to the router. The Mac will automaticly detect the printer and let you select the driver.


----------



## badness (Aug 20, 2004)

You will need to enable print sharing on the windows computer. Then follow the steps outlined here: ( I do the opposite; printer on Mac, print from windows computers in the house wirelessly)
http://www.ehow.com/how_5757157_print-windows-xp-wireless-network.html
badness


----------



## fastfalco382 (May 17, 2007)

Ok cool thanks! I did the steps and found that the Mac and Mac Office detected it.. but when I printed something it didn't show up in the queue and basically nothing happened. I go on the Windows to try and it says Pirnting: 3 documents waiting. What's going on? Plus the light on the router for port 2 (the printer) isnt green but just off...


----------



## badness (Aug 20, 2004)

Is the printer plugged directly into the router? Or is it plugged into the windows computer which is hardwired to the router? At the very least, I would reboot/unplug the router, wait a minute, then restart it and see what you get.


----------



## fastfalco382 (May 17, 2007)

printer is plugged into the router. ok ill reboot / unplug in a bit thanks


----------



## badness (Aug 20, 2004)

You need to load the CD that came with your printer onto your Mac. Remember to go into printer utility on the Mac and "add printer." If you can't find the CD, go to this link to download at least the driver, or the full software package for your printer: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=219&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=1141647&lang=en
Although your computer can see the printer, it needs to load the printer specific software. Which OS do you run? Is it Leopard 10.5 or Snow Leopard 10.6?


----------



## fastfalco382 (May 17, 2007)

Leopard 10.5
I have the CD with the printer but its a Windows CD only.


----------



## badness (Aug 20, 2004)

Look again at the immediately preceding post for link to where you can get the drivers you need.


----------



## fastfalco382 (May 17, 2007)

Ok when I was installing it I didn't see my device listed... but I think stuff installed. Just tried to print again; no response from my printer


----------



## fastfalco382 (May 17, 2007)

Just checked my printer thing on Mac after I tried to print... apparently a connection error: http://img686.imageshack.us/img686/579/picture1nf.png


----------



## badness (Aug 20, 2004)

Have you added the printer in the system preferences area?


----------



## badness (Aug 20, 2004)

Also, did you download the correct package from HP for Mac OS v10.5 (version 9.7.1)?


----------



## fastfalco382 (May 17, 2007)

Yes i added it in system preferences and got the correct package


----------



## badness (Aug 20, 2004)

If the printer is on your network attached directly to the router, and completely bypassing the windows xp computer, then you can add the printer by inputting it's IP address into the add printer function. By the way, if the printer is not attached to the xp computer, can you get that computer to print either (small digression.)
Again, system preferences "help" will assist you in connecting to a network printer.


----------



## fastfalco382 (May 17, 2007)

where's teh add printer function.. are you referring to XP? I'll try printing on XP now


----------



## fastfalco382 (May 17, 2007)

printing on XP didnt work. just checked the steps on system preferences help and i have the stuff set up correctly according to it


----------



## badness (Aug 20, 2004)

System Preferences > Print & Fax > the little plus sign toward the left side of the screen 

this is how to set up the printer on the mac


----------



## badness (Aug 20, 2004)

Howsabout connecting the printer directly to the mac by usb cable to make sure it works. Then switch back to current set up. Sorry this seems so tedious, but it just takes some major playing around with to get to work.


----------



## fastfalco382 (May 17, 2007)

yeah i did that step way before when you told me a couple days ago, sorry for the confusion lol
i directly connected, but in mac office i had to select another Photosmart or whatever for it to be the correct one
http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/7514/picture2az.png
HPPhotosmart is the one i configued to be wireless and photosmart4100 or w.e is as a result of the driver installing, and thats the one that works.


----------



## badness (Aug 20, 2004)

Another option would be to do IP printing. Define your printer by the IP address that your router assigns it. You will have to access the router home page to see the IP address it gives your printer. After you see the specific number assigned to your printer, use that in the "add printer" function in system preferences. A final option would be to attach the printer to your xp computer and "add printer" that way. There is a specific setting here just for windows computers with printers. Just keep messin' around and you'll get it.
Lastly, exactly what model number router do you have? What type of port does the printer cable go into on the router?


----------



## fastfalco382 (May 17, 2007)

YES IT WORKED THANKS!
i have a linksys wireless-g broadband router
i mean theres four usb ports, i put it in 2 while 1 was the internet connection itself


----------



## badness (Aug 20, 2004)

I have no idea what you did, but I am thrilled it's working!
badness


----------



## fastfalco382 (May 17, 2007)

hahaha i literally checked every option under the print+fax area of system preferences until i found one that worked, basically. thanks for all the help man!


----------



## fastfalco382 (May 17, 2007)

Oh I don't seem to be able to print with the PC off (printer is connected to PC, seems logical). Is there any way to bypass or anything? Thanks


----------



## badness (Aug 20, 2004)

There is no doubt about it; the computer must be on for this set up to work.


----------



## fastfalco382 (May 17, 2007)

Alright thanks!


----------

